
WWDC Watch Party and Group Get Togethers - Michie
https://wwdcwatch.party
======
Michie
Apple just released the event line up yesterday for WWDC on June 22, 2020-June
26, 2020 -
[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc)

\- Keynote and Platform State of the Union (Day 1) \- 100+ Engineering
Sessions \- All New Developer Forum \- 1-on-1 Developer Labs (by Appointment)

If you are looking for someone to watch with on Day 1, i'm hosting a WWDC
Watch Party and group get together. More info here:
[https://wwdcwatch.party](https://wwdcwatch.party).

